# Stich an MRP Ring



## sps_mitte (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo Forum,
kennt sich hier jemand aus, kann man bei managed Scalance Switchen (Siemens) in einem MRP Ring, z.B. eine Siemens Steuerung oder ET200 aus dessen 2-Port Anschluss wie unten aufgeführt verbinden? Welche Einstellung muss man hierzu anpassen?

Siehe Skizze.


----------



## centipede (23 Juni 2022)

In deinem Fall wenn die Steuerung Teil des Rings sein soll, muss die parallele Verbindung zwischen den Switchen entfernt werden.
Die CPU wird dann auch ein MRP Teilnehmer.
Also die Ringkonfig der unteren Switche anpassen und in der HW-Konfig die CPU als MRP Teilnehmer deklarieren.


----------



## sps_mitte (23 Juni 2022)

so kenne ich das auch, aber geht es auch anders wie abgebildet?


----------



## centipede (23 Juni 2022)

Dann die CPU nur einfach


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo SPS Mitte,

ich habe Ihnen mal eine  Präsentation von Sebastian Stelljes versucht anzuhängen. Er hat mit diesem Thema seine Diplomarbeit unter Leitung von Prof. Niemand  an der Uni in Hannover gemacht. Ich denke das beantwortet fast alle Ihre Fragen. Leider bekomme ich die PPT nicht hochgeladen. Ich muss diese also auf Ihnen auf einem anderen Weg zukommen lassen. Sorry. Oder Sie melden Sich mit einer Möglichkeit?
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo SPS_Mitte,

habe den Link gefunden:


			https://serwiss.bib.hs-hannover.de/frontdoor/deliver/index/docId/1690/file/PROFINET_Redundanzkonzepte_V102.pdf
		

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Indu-Sol (24 Juni 2022)

Hallo sps_mitte,

natürlich kannst du dies wie in deinem Beispiel Konfigurieren. Grundsätzlich gibt es drei unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, je nachdem was deine Switches an Funktionalitäten mitbringen. In deinem Beispiel musst du immer die beiden unteren Switches und die SPS in der Hardwarekonfiguration als MRP Ring konfigurieren und anschließend gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:


Zweiten MRP Ring für die Switches in der Hardwarekonfiguration konfigurieren -> Voraussetzung: die Switches unterstützen MRP für zwei Domänen -> Habe ich bis jetzt bei Siemens noch nicht gesehen
Über die Switch-Webseite gibt es eine Funktion MRP Interconnection, welche du konfigurieren kannst
Den Switch-Ring mit RSTP konfigurieren. Das ist in der Regel für den Anwendungsfall auch ausreichend, da MRP eine Rekonfigurationszeit von 200ms unterstützt und das alle Standard-Ansprechüberwachungszeiten überschreitet und es somit bei einer Ringunterbrechung sowieso zu einer kurzen PROFINET Störung kommt.
Ist dein System komplexer als in der Skizze? Wir geben unseren Kunden meist noch weitere anforderungsspezifische Tipps zur Netzwerkplanung für deren Projekte.


----------



## centipede (24 Juni 2022)

Es war aber nicht die Frage ob es geht, sondern ob es mit seinen Scalance geht und da lautet die Antwort einfach Nein.


----------



## Indu-Sol (24 Juni 2022)

Wenn ich das Handbuch (S. 35 und 36 - https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...200-XC-200-XF-200BA-XP-200-XR-300WG-WBM_0.pdf) und die Grafik richtig verstehe dann sollte es funktionieren. Du hast da andere Erfahrungen?!

MfG
Frank Lehmann


----------



## sps_mitte (24 Juni 2022)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Zweiten MRP Ring für die Switches in der Hardwarekonfiguration konfigurieren -> Voraussetzung: die Switches unterstützen MRP für zwei Domänen -> Habe ich bis jetzt bei Siemens noch nicht gesehen


Hallo Indu-Sol,
mittlerweile unterstützen die Siemens Scalance auch bis zu vier Domänen in der aktuellen Firmwareversion. Es sind vier MRP-Ringe möglich.


----------



## centipede (24 Juni 2022)

Muss sagen, so eine Interconnection hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Ich interpretiere es mal so...

In dem Fall müsste die Interconnection ja innerhalb der Switche erfolgen, das mMn nicht geht. Er bräuchte für einen zweiten MRP Ring noch min. zwei Switche. Dann kann er die beiden MRP Ringe über Interconnection und RSTP+ verbinden.
Auch möglich wäre ein Ring aus den oberen beiden Switchen und ein Ring aus den unteren beiden Switchen inkl. der Steuerung. Diese dann verbinden.

Ob das Ganze noch sinnvoll ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Vielleicht liege ich hier auch ganz falsch.

Vier MRP Ringe sind hier aber nicht möglich, es sind immer noch nur 2 Ports projektierbar.


----------

